# [SOLVED] Corrupted Graphics



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

All my image files have changed their icons and I don't know why can anyone help me restore them back? Example below. Thanks for any replies its much appreciated.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

It's not necessarily corrupted, just seems another program has been designated to open the images. Hold shift down and right-click one of the images and choose *Open with*

In the Open with window, select the program you want to use to open that format in (jog, gif, whatever) and make sure you tick the box under the panel that say somethin to the effect of *Always open this type of file with this program.

You may have to do that with each type of image (jog, gif, bmp, etc)*


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

OK thats restored thanks Randy G!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Glad to help!


----------



## ewinkii (Jul 6, 2003)

You can also click on your desktop "Explorer" icon, then "View" and select "Options". Next select "File Types" and scroll down to the particular file type you're having trouble. Highlight the file extension and select "Edit". Next you can change to the specific icon for your file so that all files associated with this icon will open up under the same application.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

One problem I still have is I changed the gifs and bitmaps to Windows Picture and Fax viewer and then returned to normal but to retain the normal jpg icon of the sunset thing I had to put .jpgs to open in microsoft photo editor unless they change icon. Is there a way for them to open in the picture viewer but have the .jg icon as before? Thanks Tarq


----------



## ewinkii (Jul 6, 2003)

Well Tarq, you may be facing a similar problem I had when I simultaneously had Irfanview and Quicktime loaded on my computer. I actually had the opportunity to associate all my *.bmp images in Irfanview to display small icons of the pictures in my picture folder. This was really neat because I could quickly scan the small icon images for the picture that I really wanted without having to open the file. To tell you the truth, this was really cool. But then Quicktime came out with a certain quality of improved performance, especially in terms of image and movie viewer presentation. So I downloaded Quicktime. Unfortunately every time I opened Quicktime, to play a movie or view a picture, it would ask "Do you want to associate all other image files with Quicktime?". Well, at this point, I was at a serious crossroads. Fortunately, Irfanview gives one the option to only associate certain files with it's programming (e.g., *.bmps, which would retain the icon images). However Quicktime continued to be ruthless, because even after this modification, it would still ask do I want to associate all my image files with it's programming. Alas, I finally gave in due to the superior functionality of Quicktime. However I still use Irfanview to create self-executable image/audio files. So I keep both programs for different purposes. I know this is going the long way around to try and help you out. But you have to investigate the specifics of your different programs to see how compatible they are, and will they let you share the same file formats (unfortunately I don't much about the particular programs you've mentioned). Come to think of it, maybe I can work on eliminating that bothersome Quicktime association question. As it is, maybe someone else has more experience with this matter. Good luck! (By the way, Irfanview is a free to use down-loadable image modifying program. I highly recommend it)


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Yeah but theres no problem in deciding. I just want them to work in picture viewer. It opens images in windows xp when you dont have any other ap to do it and photo editor is the office photo editing program! Images are attached, don't you have any clue at all this is really bugging me now!


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft Photo Editor


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Windows Picture and Fax Viewer


----------



## becky1 (May 18, 2003)

Hi Tarq

On the file types tab in folder options scroll to jpg and click to highlite then...

in XP... click the advanced tab then change icon if advanced is not there click restore

edit...took out the part about 98...must be XP

I_ think_ you can set whatever icon you want with whatever program you want manually that way


----------



## ewinkii (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry Tarq, I presently have Windows 95, 98 amd ME editions on different computers. I recently ordered a new computer with Windows XP, but I haven't yet done any experimenting with XP programming, so I'm unfamiliar with your specific issues. (Unfortunately I'm a little bit behind the times) Although I have heard that you may access the same files in different programs using XP, but there may be an isusue if one one of your programs is not updated for full XP functionality. I reccomend emailing "Thesrceensavers.com for more XP information.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by becky1:_
> *Hi Tarq
> 
> On the file types tab in folder options scroll to jpg and click to highlite then...
> ...


Yes Becky I tried that but I don't know where the .jpg icon is located on my system. An attachment is below for the one I'm looking for...Thanks again!


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Tarq -
The icons are generally located within the executables.

If I'm understanding you correctly, you want the icon displayed for *jpg* files to be the MS Photo Editor icon. That icon should be located within the MS Photo Editor *exe* file.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

I have found the icon I want and changed it BUT everytime I change the program that the file opens with it jus changes the icon again. How can I retain this icon and open the program with the viewer.


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Change the program first, then change the icon.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

No you can't do that because when you change the icon the Advanced button changes to restore.
Anyway some how it seems to have fixed itself I didn't even realise but I have got the viewer working again.

Thanks for all your help guys! 

>>Thread closed by request<<


----------

